# Tapered Drills



## marcruby (Aug 25, 2008)

Not exactly tapered, though.  After my recent essay in close ended pen making I decided that my worst problem wasn't doing the turning, but in doing the drilling so that there was room for the tube (I'm using the AS close ended mandrels) but would narrow down just enough thereafter for room for the adapter or refill plus spring.

Yes, I know that I can do that with multiple drill sizes and story sticks and relish the pain, but translucent materials would look best with a smooth, rounded taper.  But if you want to call me lazy I'll plead guilty.

Can anyone make me drills like these?  Or tell me where to find them?

Marc [advanced penmaker wannabee)


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Marc
I've been using the step drill for the Pentel pencils for drilling the nib end then finish it off after final turning with a 5/64 in a pin vise for the tip hole making a 3 step hole . Seems to work good for me .
I think someone was just offering the step drill for the pentel again but can't remember who it was .
Hope this helps


----------



## marcruby (Aug 25, 2008)

It's a possibility.  The problem (one of them) is that most of the pens I make take a 10.5mm drill bit and I would need the drill to taper down to 1/4" or so at the spring end.  I'm hoping that there's a talented metal worker out there who won't charge me an arm and a leg.  Just a leg would be OK though.

Marc


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 25, 2008)

Marc , are you drilling in a drillpress or drilling on the lathe ?


----------



## marcruby (Aug 27, 2008)

I drill in a drill press - a big delta -- that's what I'm set up to do.  No reason why I couldn't drill in the lathe, just haven't ever felt the need to.  Is there something that would work better there?  I'd be glad to try it out.

Marc


----------



## gwilki (Aug 27, 2008)

If a step drill will solve your problem, contact Barry here:  Precision Works [precisionworks@verizon.net]. He's great to deal with and I think he can grind pretty much anything you want.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 27, 2008)

No , I was just wondering . I drill on the lathe and use little flags of masking tape on the bits ot mark the depth of each cut then drill from the nib end for the tip hole and the whole process takes less time then on the drill press .


----------



## marcruby (Aug 28, 2008)

I may talk to him anyway, but one of the issues I'm trying to solve is the shadow left by the step when cutting translucent blanks.  If course, a tapered drill is just a step drill with A LOT of little steps.

Marc




gwilki said:


> If a step drill will solve your problem, contact Barry here:  Precision Works [precisionworks@verizon.net]. He's great to deal with and I think he can grind pretty much anything you want.


----------

